# Was ist übertakten?



## Xela98 (6. Februar 2013)

*Was ist übertakten?*

Hi,

Ich bin ja grad nicht der schlauste was des hier alles angeht , deswegen wollt ich mal fragen was übertakten ist?
Lese ich oft..

Ich glaub falscher Thread:/

Danke im Vorraus

gruß


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was ist übertakten?*

Ich glaube das selbst zu schreiben würde wohl zu lange dauern, daher verlinke ich dir einfach die Antwort, ist dort auch ausführlich und kompetent gemacht worden : Übertakten


----------



## ColorMe (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was ist übertakten?*

Oder ganz einfach: Frickelei wo der Rechner schneller/langsamer/kaputt gehen KANN.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was ist übertakten?*

Leistungssteigerung der CPU 
In dem Link von Post Nr.2 steht ja alles ausführlich drinn.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was ist übertakten?*

Übertakten = Anheben der Taktfrequenz eines Chips über den vorgesehenen Wert hinaus mit dem Ziel der Leistungssteigerung.

Hätte dir Google und Wiki aber auch beantwortet.


----------



## Xela98 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was ist übertakten?*

Ok danke  , ja ich weiß bloß ich hatte keine Lust auf google und wiki grad


----------



## highspeedpingu (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was ist übertakten?*

Übertakten: Das ist wie es die "Polo Fahrer" machen:
Anstatt sich ein vernünftiges Auto zu kaufen tunen sie an ihrem Polo herum und freuen sich dann wenn er ein paar PS mehr hat.
Die Spoiler / Lackierungen bunte LED´s und anderen "Firlefanz" nennt man beim Computer "Modding"


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was ist übertakten?*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Übertakten: Das ist wie es die "Polo Fahrer" machen:
> Anstatt sich ein vernünftiges Auto zu kaufen tunen sie an ihrem Polo herum und freuen sich dann wenn er ein paar PS mehr hat.
> Die Spoiler / Lackierungen bunte LED´s und anderen "Firlefanz" nennt man beim Computer "Modding"


 
Da spricht der wahre Kenner! Man man...


----------



## xlacherx (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was ist übertakten?*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Übertakten: Das ist wie es die "Polo Fahrer" machen:
> Anstatt sich ein vernünftiges Auto zu kaufen tunen sie an ihrem Polo herum und freuen sich dann wenn er ein paar PS mehr hat.
> Die Spoiler / Lackierungen bunte LED´s und anderen "Firlefanz" nennt man beim Computer "Modding"


 
sehr geil  so kann man es auch nennen ^^


----------



## bingo88 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was ist übertakten?*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Übertakten: Das ist wie es die "Polo Fahrer" machen:
> Anstatt sich ein vernünftiges Auto zu kaufen tunen sie an ihrem Polo herum und freuen sich dann wenn er ein paar PS mehr hat.
> Die Spoiler / Lackierungen bunte LED´s und anderen "Firlefanz" nennt man beim Computer "Modding"


 haha, schön 
Die Beweggründe sind halt verschieden. Die einen wollen kostenlos mehr Leistung, die anderen reizt der sportliche Aspekt ("schneller, höher, weiter")


----------



## True Monkey (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was ist übertakten?*

Ich glaube kaum das mein 980x ein Polo ist 
Man kann auch einen Porsche tunen


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was ist übertakten?*



bingo88 schrieb:


> haha, schön
> Die Beweggründe sind halt verschieden. Die einen wollen kostenlos mehr Leistung, die anderen reizt der sportliche Aspekt ("schneller, höher, weiter")


 Nur gibts von beiden "Sorten" bei beiden Gebieten welche.

Die einen übertakten ihre Chips zum Spaß und freuen sich, wenn sie auf HWBot Punkte dafür bekommen. (Und kaufen deshalb nicht selten ältere und/oder schwächere Hardware)
Die anderen übertakten ihren alten Core2Quad um ein Aufrüsten noch etwas herauszuzögern.

Die einen kaufen absichtlich ein nicht so starkes Auto, weil sie Spaß am tunen und rumbasteln haben.
Die anderen können sich einfach kein besseres Auto leisten und versuchen doch noch das eine oder andere PS mehr herauszuholen. (Allerdings machen die das auch eher zum Spaß, aber immerhin haben sie nur kein schnelleres Auto, weil sie sich das nicht leisten können)


----------



## bingo88 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was ist übertakten?*

So meinte ich das auch, war jetzt nicht exklusiv auf OC bezogen


----------



## highspeedpingu (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was ist übertakten?*

Ich hab´s ja selbst auch gemacht 
Meinen Athlon II X4 mit Original 2,6GHZ auf 3,7 getaktet - nur mal so zum angeben
Siehe Sig.


----------



## highspeedpingu (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was ist übertakten?*

Und so sieht es aus wenn man beides verbindet 

amazing-pc-mods-07.jpg (image)


----------

